# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How R U spending ur tax refund?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What are you doing with your refund?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

ADA tools









jB


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like I owe money this year..









Would have given it to family.

-John N.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

*grumble* 

no refund. I owe them.

*grumble*

But technically, that's better, in that you're not giving the gov't a "no interest loan",eh?

Still, a refund IS more fun. 
-Jane


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

when were we supposed to file taxes???


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

DOH!

*grin*
-J.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I built a sump and trickle tower.


----------

